# Speed Stickers - Advice Required



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

What limited speed stickers do I require on the rear of my MH with it being over 3500kgs, and do I have to display both MPH for the UK and KMH for France, or will MPH as per my country of registration suffice ??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stickers*

You do not need them

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Blizzard said:


> What limited speed stickers do I require on the rear of my MH with it being over 3500kgs, and do I have to display both MPH for the UK and KMH for France, or will MPH as per my country of registration suffice ??


>> Google is your friend <<


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

The speed stickers and the new speed limits in France mean that as I tow a trailer[applies to caravans as well]the limits for single ; dual;motorway have to be seen at the rear of the vehicle.
They can read up or along the nearside [UK] of the vehicle with the lowest speed reading first.
The motorhome has to have a different set on because the limits are different when solo.
The gross weight is not the only criteria now as under French law the train weight above 3200[think] makes the new law apply so take the risk by all means but good luck with the new fines that accompany the new law as you will find that if caught and pay the instant fine that the next flic down the road will be waiting for you and it gets nasty after that.
Also the weight may be looked at as well and the 100 bottles of wine stacked in the MH will almost certainly mean another fine.
Read up on the Spanish police doing the same as well.
Get real and keep the barstewards off your back. The law will probably be applied over here soon as discussions are already under way - some groups have polls running to get opinions logged.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Its about time as well, too many of us tend to hammer down the road when behind on our time schedule, :twisted: :twisted:  not me of course.

cabby


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, you don't need the stickers, it only applies to French registered motorhomes.   

We did see a couple of UK motorhomes with them on, but then they were also towing cars on A Frames........................ :roll:  Bob.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

bobandjane said:


> Hi, you don't need the stickers, it only applies to French registered motorhomes.


.....but presumably the speed limits will apply?

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Limits*



Wizzo said:


> bobandjane said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, you don't need the stickers, it only applies to French registered motorhomes.
> ...


Yes, they do apply.

I think the situation is that whilst we may not have to legally display the stickers, you try explaining that to a roadside cop in France. Who will be fully aware of how easy it is to extract money from us and knows what extremes you may have to got to get a refund, if you are successful.

Be different the other way around though as our Force would see the French tourist as a rarity and turn a blind eye.

Has anyone noticed those old Mercedes Trucks that tootle along the Southern French Motorways. Grossly and Dangerously overloaded. Often with at least 10 passengers, none wearing seat belts and a complete death trap. How many do you see getting stopped by the Police?, Think! Why?

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bobandjane said:


> Hi, you don't need the stickers, it only applies to French registered motorhomes.
> 
> We did see a couple of UK motorhomes with them on, but then they were also towing cars on A Frames........................ :roll:  Bob.


Just what I was thinking - surely the "if it's legal at home it's legal everywhere else" clause applies.

No stickers here - no stickers anywhere.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In view of the lack of factual advice or legal definition, I have just read the latest version of the Caravan Guide for Foreign Travel:
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/804466/t2530 - first time abroad.pdf
This guide was updated in Feb 2010. Their advice is that stickers are required, although are largely ignored. They do not suggest that Non-French vehicles are exempt.
Gerry


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

But you would have to put it on in mph which won't work in france


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This is an interesting forum debate:
http://www.totalfrance.com/france/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79431


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Gerryd,
There are non so blind as those who won't read the regs or so deaf they won't listen to good advice.
These people will have beam benders on when all headlights are E approved and suitable for all European countries. Funny old world init.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am still a little confused regarding these speed stickers.

My mh is 4.05 ton (4005kg) so I know I have to stick to 80/100/110 kph in France. I have never had these stickers up to now.

Are the police now enforcing the speed sticker requirement for UK registered motorhomes?

If other countries had different speed requirements then the back of the motorhome would be very confusing with loads of stickers!

Not sure if I need to buy stickers before I leave UK or not.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

dikyenfo said:


> Gerryd,
> There are non so blind as those who won't read the regs or so deaf they won't listen to good advice.
> These people will have beam benders on when all headlights are E approved and suitable for all European countries. Funny old world init.


Not certain where you get that from. My headlights dip to the left and are therefore illegal in mainland Europe.
However, this is not the topic of the thread and I do not wish to take the thread off topic.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Speed stickers, Beam benders, just walk down the isles at the ferryport. I wager that there are more vehicles without beam benders than with.

And as for cabby hammering down the road.

Why?

We never have a destination in mind for a specific date.

We generally do not reach our destination anyway.


Dave p


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Decided to be on the safe side and ordered the stickers from

www.speedstickers.co.uk

All ready had confirmation the order is despatched.

My next problem is where to put them! We have quite a few stickers on the rear already!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As my van is French registered and 4.500kg. I was required by my MOT tester to have and display the speed stickers.

I thought them ugly and as yet haven't affixed them to the rear of the van. But I had to have them displayed (although just propped up in back window) to comply with a recent MOT again.

But I wonder what I should have on the rear of the Citroen I tow???

Ray.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Last I read in Caravan Club magazine over the last couple of months, they were getting conflicting advice and were still seeking clarification from the French authorities on stickers for visitors.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, have a look here, it's the best explanation I've seen. I tow and the revised limits WILL apply to us although the total outfit is under 3,500 Kg. It's the GTM that matters.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-a...news/2009/jul/speed-limits-in-france---update
Hope it helps, regards, yaesu


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

kenwood said:


> Hi, have a look here, it's the best explanation I've seen. I tow and the revised limits WILL apply to us although the total outfit is under 3,500 Kg. It's the GTM that matters.
> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-a...news/2009/jul/speed-limits-in-france---update
> Hope it helps, regards, yaesu


That link goes to a July 2009 update. There is a small paragraph in the April CC magazine, but that still refers to the same article.
The latest dated document from the CC is this year's touring abroad advice leaflet. The advice in that is still not clear.
Personally,as far as speed limits are concerned, I am not bothered. Never exceed the limits anyway and with the MH always well below. My concern is the use of speed stickers and nobody has given any clear guidance on this.
For the CC to say that the new law is not being enforced is not the point. Cheaper to stay legal than get an on the spot fine. AFAIK there is no legal plea of ignorance.
Gerry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

UK motorhomes do not require speed stickers when visiting France. 

French registered motorhomes do not require them either, unless their gross weight is over 3500kg, in which case their speed is regulated by their weight and they must display the appropriate speed stickers. 

Code de la route Art R413-13: 

Les véhicules dont la vitesse est réglementée en raison de leur poids ou de leur mode d'exploitation doivent porter, visible à l'arrière, l'indication de la ou des vitesses maximales qu'ils sont tenus de ne pas dépasser. 
Le ministre chargé des transports fixe par arrêté les conditions d'application du présent article. 
Le fait, pour tout conducteur, de ne pas respecter l'obligation de signalisation imposée par le présent article et les dispositions prises pour son application est puni de l'amende prévue pour les contraventions de la deuxième classe. 

Motorhomes over 3500kg fall within the definition of a 'vehicule de transport en commun' so their maximum speeds are 80/100/110.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> As my van is French registered and 4.500kg. I was required by my MOT tester to have and display the speed stickers.
> 
> I thought them ugly and as yet haven't affixed them to the rear of the van. But I had to have them displayed (although just propped up in back window) to comply with a recent MOT again.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray,

Have a look Here speed stickers recommend these.

My Question is how do you get them off or are they permanent when at home?

Graham


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The self cling stickers seem to be the wrong diameter. I believe they should be 6" (15cm/150mm) for France.

I did order my stickers after 5 pm and received them the next day before 2 pm. not sure where to put them though as i have other stickers on the rear of my MH.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

I would put them back in the package Rita because you don't need them.  

The Law is for French Motorhomes, we have just been to Spain and you don't see Spanish Motorhomers complying with the French Law and putting stickers on their vans when they enter France. 

Each country has its own Laws and Regulations, in France and Germany Trailers have their own Registration , so when towing they have a different number plate.  

So if they come over here do they get another Number Plate the same as the Towing Vehicle, the same as us and abide by our Laws. 8O  No of course they don't, and would we expect them too? NO.  


We tow a trailer, and you abide by the Laws regarding the speed limit, no matter what country you are in, but as for covering your van in stickers not even in MPH........... :lol: You use to have a 60 mph sticker years ago, on a trailer or caravan.  Bob.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

zappy61 said:


> But I wonder what I should have on the rear of the Citroen I tow???
> Ray.


Hi Ray,
Have a look Here speed stickers recommend these.
My Question is how do you get them off or are they permanent when at home?Graham[/quote]

Thanks Graham,
Still not too enthusiastic about sticking great big roundels to the back of my van. Never liked all the holiday stickers either. Makes the van look like a fridge door.

Maybe I can wrap em round the bike rack... 

I carry them for when plod pulls me and hope for an understanding officer.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whether it is a legal requirement or not why take the chance on getting the wrong side of Mr French Plodd??

For a few quid you can prevent any problems.

As far as getting them off again its just a case of gently warming them with hair dryer and then peeling them off. any remaining glue can be removed with meths or thinners !!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not the money as I have already bought them. Just the asthetics. 
And yes heat will get them off but they still look very unsightly. Then there are the damn great reflecting panels along the back. 

Ray.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*stickers*

My van is French registered and 3500 k and I tow a car on a trailer I have not seen or been told that it requires stickers.It just recently had its Controle Technique (MOT) and it was not mentioned.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: stickers*



peeter said:


> My van is French registered and 3500 k and I tow a car on a trailer I have not seen or been told that it requires stickers.It just recently had its Controle Technique (MOT) and it was not mentioned.


OVER 3500 kg. Peeter. Plus Lourds.

Ray.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*stickers*

Ray Have you changed to a French driving Licence for your van?My D1E is due to expire and I am over 75.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont particularly like the aesthetics either, they are however on the back and I dont look at that part very much at all. 

I like the thought of paying a fine to french plodd even less

If it bothers you THAT much then buy a smaller MH that does not require either of them to be fitted, or just take the chance and run without them, but dont whinge if you get stopped and fined.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: stickers*



peeter said:


> Ray Have you changed to a French driving Licence for your van?My D1E is due to expire and I am over 75.


Yes Peeter.
I changed to a French license when I had to return to UK every year and pay £140 to £200 for a medical to keep my HGV. It was becoming very expensive at a time we needed to economise.

Here in France I only pay €24.40 every two years for the medical. I'm not 70 for two years and this is indicated on my French license as a renewal. So I guess as long as I can pass the medical I can continue to drive the 4,500 kg. Hobby as it's classed as Plus Lourds.

I look at it I save more than the cost of new glasses by having the medical here. But the downside is the van needs a Controle Technique every year unlike a van under the 3,500 kg. weight every two years.

Oh MrPlod, yes I will scream long and loud when or if they get heavy about the stickers. But French plod I have met so far have been the most laid back, accommodating and reasonable people. Also the tax man/women, prefecture and Mairie. Unlike telephone companies, car main agents and Brittany Ferries.

Ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.

After following up on some of the links, I've decided not to bother with stickers, but will be sticking rigidly to the speed limits (which I always do anyway)....


----------

